# Gutes (Einstiegs)-Buch für JSF 2.0



## kidsos (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich mit JSF 2.0 beschäftigen und suche dort gute Lektüre. Das einzig nennenswerte und aktuelle Buch, dass ich gefunden habe, kommt vom Dpunkt-Verlag: JavaServer Faces 2.0

Hat das zufällig jemand und kann was dazu sagen?

Andere Empfehlungen sind auch willkommen!


----------



## maki (8. Mai 2010)

Es gibt doch bald(?) "Core JavaServer Faces Third Edition (Updated for JSF 2.0)"


----------



## kidsos (8. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich hatte eigentlich auf Empfehlungen für deutsche Bücher gehofft. Es ist ja so, wenn Fachbegriffe oder irgendwelche Zusammenhänge erklärt werden, ist es manchmal schon schwierig die in Deutsch zu verstehen. Wenn dann noch Englisch dazukommt, versteht man noch weniger.


----------



## CNail187 (8. Mai 2010)

Kennst du das hier schon?

JSF at Work

Das hat mir sehr beim Einstieg geholfen und ist als Online-Variante noch dazu kostenlos.


----------



## maki (8. Mai 2010)

kidsos hat gesagt.:


> Naja, ich hatte eigentlich auf Empfehlungen für deutsche Bücher gehofft. Es ist ja so, wenn Fachbegriffe oder irgendwelche Zusammenhänge erklärt werden, ist es manchmal schon schwierig die in Deutsch zu verstehen. Wenn dann noch Englisch dazukommt, versteht man noch weniger.


Die englischen Fachbegriffe musst du lernen, so oder so.
Ausser natürlich, SW Entwicklung ist nur 'ne Übergangssache für dich.
Es ist schon so, dass es normalerweise erst deutsche Bücher zu einem Thema gibt, wenn es bereits veraltet ist


----------



## kidsos (8. Mai 2010)

> JSF at Work


Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das sogar das Buch, was ich anfangs erwähnt hatte. Dann brauche ich mir das Buch natürlich nicht zu kaufen. Als Einstieg dürfte das für mich reichen.

Danke


----------

